# Cool PC NMEA Display and Multiplexor - FREE



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought I'd share the link to NavMonPc... a very nice programmer has developed a FREE MS Windows program to log, display and repeat NMEA0183 information. He has wind gauges, heading, waypoints, speed, depth, etc. PLUS the ability to create "virtual" serial ports on your computer so you can send your NMEA data to multiple programs without having a serial port conflict. Very cool...

Website is at NavMonPc and discussion forum is at NavMonPc : NavMonPc Gen 2

Chris


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, that is some nifty software. Now I just have to get them to port it to linux.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Labatt. Too bad it's only for Windows..


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Nice one! Thanks!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Anyone have a way to take the Serial NMEA 0183 and convert to USB? Anyone do it on a Mac running Parallels to do Windows?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There are tons of ways to do this, using a simple USB-to-Serial converter cable/pigtail. I've used the Belkin and a couple other brands to read NMEA data on my Powerbook.  Even used one to read NMEA data and program a Garmin via Parallels on my MacBook Pro.


night0wl said:


> Anyone have a way to take the Serial NMEA 0183 and convert to USB? Anyone do it on a Mac running Parallels to do Windows?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

If you're going to do anything of substance with a USB-serial adapter you will save yourself some grief by avoiding Belkin in favor of nearly any unit based on either the FTDI or Prolific chipsets. Keyspan is one manufacturer that is well-thought of. 

Apparently the issue has to do with the handling of DTR and CTS lines on the serial side. The ham radio community has pounded their collective heads against the wall on this issue for some time, as did anyone who wanted to run Pactor e-mail over marine SSB before the modems became available with USB and Bluetooth interfaces.

If you like living dangerously I have a Belkin adapter I'd be happy to sell you.

sail fast, dave
S/V Auspicious


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

To Nightowl . . .

I have a Mac (intel) running fusion by VMware to get to the 'dark' side. Not exactly on point . . . NMEA to USB, ShipModul from Marine Electronics is a 0183 multiplexer. Works Great. Repeats to autohelm and VHF DSC and listens to the AIS receiver from Smart Radio. I'm using MacENC software to display NOAA ENC charts, bluetooth GPS. The AIS info is better than radar. I just wish the Coast Guard would let me test the DSC distress function to see if they really got the Lat, Lon. Hope that helps . . .


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

patrickrea said:


> Okay, that is some nifty software. Now I just have to get them to port it to linux.


look for muplex software multiplexer for nmea 
gpsd gypsy capcode also have similar features
opencpn has capability to support many types of nmea devices


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

OK, it's been a couple of years. Does any Linux user ... oh, thank you White74.


----------

